# Pessimism vs optimism



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Half empty or half full?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely one or the other.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Definitely half empty.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't be so downbeat.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I love "the best of all possible worlds" by Gottfried Wilhelm von Leibnitz, an enlightened hardline optimist.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always half full :tiphat:


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I don't care either way. Use whatever works for the situation at hand.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a bad feeling about this thread...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> Half empty or half full?


I cover my bases by having a glass of each.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Half full waiting to be filled!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Full !!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> Full !!


Delusionalist ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know about optimist/pessimist; I vascillate between the two. But Robert Simpson described my outlook: I'd rather be disillusioned than illusioned.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I never understood why a half empty glass is considered pessimistic. It's such a silly nonsensical metaphor, I see no hope for the human race.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Weston said:


> I never understood why a half empty glass is considered pessimistic.


I'm happy to explain it if you like?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

An optimist says, the glass is half full; a pessimist says, the glass if half empty; but perhaps it is merely a matter of the glass being too big.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just goes to show you how everything goes wrong...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Short-term pessimist, long-term optimist.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a cynic about the depravity of man, but an optimist about the end turn-out of our world, that all will be well one day. 

So that means when I listen to Glazunov or any of my other favorite Russians, I go into optimist/hopeful mode. Pity about other composers though. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm a cynic about the depravity of man, but an optimist about the end turn-out of our world, that all will be well one day.
> 
> So that means when I listen to Glazunov or any of my other favorite Russians, I go into optimist/hopeful mode. Pity about other composers though.
> 
> :tiphat:


The sun will explode and we shall all perish - what's well about it?

I know the humans will build some space ships and try to populate space after bettering the living conditions of some far-away planet but their attempts will inevitably fail and humanity will be destroyed. It's all about the money - in this corrupted world, only the ultra rich will survive anyway.

my face when writing this:









see this face? this will earn you 100,000,000$. Pessimism pays


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I never thought I would outlive my dad who died prematurely, but I did, so I guess I'm now an optimist.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Pragmatist maybe? Being either an eternal optimist or eternal pessimist is naive. Depends on the context. When I receive an envelope in the mail I presume that it is a cd that I ordered and not an anthrax letter. When I try to make my phone and dac/amp play along I presume failure because every step that I've done has resulted in failure.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

It's completely full: half in liquid form, half in gaseous form.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> I love "the best of all possible worlds" by Gottfried Wilhelm von Leibnitz, an enlightened hardline optimist.


If this is the best of all possible worlds, the other ones must suck really bad.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

75% pessimist 25% optimist... as long as I've faced the reality of the cruel world, I can't get any better for now.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

It seems to me that if you regard the world as it is with pessimism, suicidal depression is the only possible result.

Therefore I am an optimist.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

None of the above. I'm more of a passive realist.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Realism. But one has to have the creativity and a little bit of happiness to make realism work to its fullest, or else it gets way too dull.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Always be thankful of what I have and who I already am, with realistic goals. I suppose I am an optimist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

I tip it into a glass half the size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I have a bad feeling about this thread...


No change there then.


----------



## rajeev (Sep 21, 2015)

Half is empty, so half empty.
Full is full, cannot be half. If it is half, It is not full; so does not exist half full.


----------

